# Is there a cal. file for ECM8000 here?



## skycity8888

Is there a cal. file for ECM8000 here?

If so, where can I find it. Thanks!


----------



## hjones4841

A generic one is here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html

Please note that your mic's response will be different - perhaps by 2-3 db at various frequencies. I first purchased an uncalibrated ECM8000 and used the generic file. Later on I bought a calibrated one from Cross Spectrum; wish I had bought it the first time - its calibration file was quite a bit different from the generic one.


----------



## stuartconcept

Thanks. I've been looking for that for a while


----------



## Phillips

If i was you i wouldn't use it, there is a graph somewhere showing the differences.


----------

